
Tesla patents cable easier to manipulate by robots to automate production - retSava
https://electrek.co/2018/10/12/tesla-patents-structural-cable-easier-robots-automate-production/
======
retSava
While I haven't read the patent itself, I'm hesitant to consider more rigid
cables by just that property itself as worthy of a patent.

But I understand the problem, although why couldn't it work by making "cable
modules", ie rigid structures with a bunch of cables attached to it and so
that it more or less has to be placed and connectors pushed into place?

I can imagine the connectors needed work too - shape so that they are guided
into place, while robust so it doesn't break by the forces, and stays in place
despite vibrations when on the road.

Also found the following interesting:

> Musk said that Model S has about 3 kilometers of wiring harness and Tesla
> brought it down to 1.5 kilometers in length for the Model 3 > Tesla aims to
> bring it down to just 100 meters starting with the Model Y.

For an apples to orange comparison, about the Airbus A380:

> We have around 500km [310 miles] of cabling, compared with 300km on an A340

